

Formations in China Desert Are Still a Mystery - alexwolfe
http://thelede.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/11/18/formations-in-china-desert-are-still-a-mystery/

======
srini1234
I think they are gold/uranium/diamond mines. these minerals are usually found
in channels. depending on the concentration of the minerals, they dug out the
sand/mud and half-filled them with chalk, so that they can take an aerial
picture and analyze the area for coverage, further prospecting etc.

~~~
alexwolfe
Some articles speculated they were nuclear testings sites. In one picture you
can see what looks like an explosion with surrounding fallout damage. However
there are quite a few different structures so who knows.

